# grömitz angeln



## TARKUS (27. September 2007)

petri,
ich gehe anfang november in dahme angeln.
manchmal hat man pech und ein fischer zieht ein netz vor die küste, dann geht nur noch sehr wenig.Habe also mal in google earth geschaut , wo in der nähe das wasser nah am strand tief ist.
Da fiel mir Grömitz auf.Dort gibt es eine seebrücke und einen weiter hinaus gebauten hafen. 
Wie sind die angelerfolge von brücke und hafen aus ? Ist der grund ok ?
Für ein paar infos wäre ich euch dankbar.

Tarkus


----------



## Öger (28. September 2007)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Guten Morgen,

das Angeln im Strandbereich kannst Du getrost vergessen (zu viele Sandbänke u. Stellnetze), im Hafenbereich ist es komplett verboten! :c
Von der Brücke gibt es gute Erfolge zu vermelden (Platte und Dorsche), allerdings ist dort der Andrang sehr hoch und man sollte rechtzeitig da sein. Soweit ich weiss, ist hier das Angeln aber erst ab 18:00 Uhr gestattet. Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, solltest Du mal beim Tourismus-Service nachfragen:
http://www.groemitz.de/ 

Gruß und viel Erfolg...

Lutz


----------



## meeresanger (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Also auf der Seebrücke kann man gut fangen... Da hat auch bis jetzt noch keiner den lauten gemacht wenn man da Nachmittags angetreten ist. Den Hafen solltest Du lieber vergessen, denn man darf da nicht angeln (obwohl da schöne Barsche rumschwimen). Die Mole vom Hafen kannst du auch knicken, da sind so Sperrgitter auf Höhe der Wasserlinie so dass man da nicht rauf gehen kann. (Ich weiss das sehr genau, da ich 2 Minuten davon weg wohne )
Hoffe ich hab dir geholfen.


----------



## Lars B. (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Hallo,

von der Grömitzer Seebrücke hast du zurzeit sehr gute Chancen auf Butt und Dorsch. 




> Soweit ich weiss, ist hier das Angeln aber erst ab 18:00 Uhr gestattet


Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, das Angeln ist auch vor 18:00 Uhr gestattet. 
Solange du keine Spaziergänger etc. behinderst, ist alles im grünen Bereich. 
Das Angeln vor 18:00 ist derweilen nicht sehr ratsam, 
da zum einen die Dorsche etc. erst zu späterer Stunde "an Land" kommen 
und zweitens noch sehr viel "Touristen Betrieb" auf der Brücke herrscht.

Ich hatte in einem anderen einen Bericht mit Tipps etc. über die Grömitzer Seebrücke verfasst. 
Hier findest du diesen.


Petri Heil
Lars


----------



## TARKUS (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Herzlichen Dank für eure Informationen, 
werde dort mal angeln gehen 
tarkus


----------



## kalle4nia (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

In Grömitz kann man gut von der Seebrücke aus angeln!
Entweder standard mit der Brandungsrute und richtig rausknallen,
oder mit leichtem Gerät.
Ich habe im Sommer mit ner mittleren Feederrute auf Grund mit Wattwurm gute Aale gefangen.
Schönes Plätzchen...


----------



## Frankie1979 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Leider ist das Thema schon etwas älter, aber ich bin auch nächste Woche in Grömitz, Brauche ich ausser der normalen Angelerlaubnis die ich besitze weitere Scheine, Gastkarten etc. Wo finde ich Schonmasse usw. Die Tourismusbehörde hat mich auf die Stadt verwiesen die scheinen aber keine EMail Adresse zu besitzen


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Ostsee Karte Schleswig Holstein gibt's in neustadt bei kalles angelshop oder bei Martin am Hafen. Kostet 10 € fürs Jahr. Besser vorher anrufen und reservieren.


----------



## Hawergetzi (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: grömitz angeln*

Nur zur allgemeinen Info, für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben.


----------

